# Droid x Killed My thunderbolt!!!



## drmanhattn57 (Jun 7, 2011)

Need advice. I Upgraded to my tbolt for 149$ and received a free ext. battery. I Love the developer support and unlocked bootloader behind the tbolt, but evan with rom/kernel work the battery life and build quality has left me wishing i had stuck with the dx for a bit longer. 
Here are my options, I could return it back to verizon and sell my ext batt. to cover the restocking fee and hold my upgrade untill something worthwhile is released.

Option 2. I could sell my tbolt, case, and ext. batt as a bundle and use my upgrade from my 2nd line when something worthwhile is released.

Thoughts?


----------



## Buckeyefreak (Jun 7, 2011)

have you actually taken the time to dive into the bolt??...i would suggest using all 14 days to root, rom, tweak..to REALLY get out of the bolt what you can...I came from the dx also, and had modded it to the point where i could a really long time out of the battery, but after putting time into my bolt...i have never looked back(of course i still play with the dx...just cuz its fun)...


----------



## EggoEspada (Jun 9, 2011)

Well, I always say if you're okay with have limited access to custom ROMs, the Droid X/Droid X2 are solid devices. I agree about the Thunderbolt's battery life and build quality not quite on par with Motorola's higher end offerings like the DX; so if that's your main concerns in a smartphone, then I suggest returning/selling your Thunderbolt. My advice is if you decided to ditch the TB, to check out the D3 for a solid offering with a keyboard. Or if you just like a nice slab, the Bionic is shaping up to be a great 4G LTE offering from Motorola - though rumored to not come till August.


----------



## Droid-Xer (Jun 7, 2011)

The tbolt has a lot of dev support but I would get it on a one year contract if they're still available. Being single core hampers it. When ICS drops later this year/early next, it will probably struggle to run it. My understanding is ICS will be optimized for dual core devices.


----------



## drmanhattn57 (Jun 7, 2011)

Buckeyefreak said:


> have you actually taken the time to dive into the bolt??...i would suggest using all 14 days to root, rom, tweak..to REALLY get out of the bolt what you can...I came from the dx also, and had modded it to the point where i could a really long time out of the battery, but after putting time into my bolt...i have never looked back(of course i still play with the dx...just cuz its fun)...


That is pretty much the only thing i have done i have ran cm7, bamf,gingeritis, the list goes on. Its just lacking that wow factor that i had when i upgraded to my dx that i am hoping i will get when verizon drops a dual core 4g phone frankly i dont think the tbolt is 149 dollars better then the dx


----------



## drmanhattn57 (Jun 7, 2011)

EggoEspada said:


> Well, I always say if you're okay with have limited access to custom ROMs, the Droid X/Droid X2 are solid devices. I agree about the Thunderbolt's battery life and build quality not quite on par with Motorola's higher end offerings like the DX; so if that's your main concerns in a smartphone, then I suggest returning/selling your Thunderbolt. My advice is if you decided to ditch the TB, to check out the D3 for a solid offering with a keyboard. Or if you just like a nice slab, the Bionic is shaping up to be a great 4G LTE offering from Motorola - though rumored to not come till August.


 I agree but my question was which option to pursue. selling it, and using my upgrade i have on my 2nd line, vs returning it and saving my upgrade


----------



## Droid-Xer (Jun 7, 2011)

I say sell it so that you lock in the unlimited 4g data plan.


----------



## IRONMatt (Jun 6, 2011)

Yes, I would probably sell it on Ebay, craigslist, or swappa. You will get back much more money, lock in the 4G price, and also have the opportunity to get the next big thing. Lets say you get $500 for it. Then you want to get the Droid 3 persay. the droid 3 (or any other phone) will only stay really expensive for a few months. So as long as you dont mind waiting a month or two, you will end up saving a bunch of money in the long run.


----------



## x-tac23 (Jun 11, 2011)

Droid-Xer said:


> I say sell it so that you lock in the unlimited 4g data plan.


+1 keep the bolt


----------



## abn75 (Jun 11, 2011)

for me the bolt is way beyond the DX, especially if you live in a 4g area. Yes it has issues, as did the DX, but none are so bad I feel the need to return the bolt at all.


----------



## Dewguzzler (Jun 6, 2011)

drmanhattn57 said:


> Need advice. I Upgraded to my tbolt for 149$ and received a free ext. battery. I Love the developer support and unlocked bootloader behind the tbolt, but evan with rom/kernel work the battery life and build quality has left me wishing i had stuck with the dx for a bit longer.
> Here are my options, I could return it back to verizon and sell my ext batt. to cover the restocking fee and hold my upgrade untill something worthwhile is released.
> 
> Option 2. I could sell my tbolt, case, and ext. batt as a bundle and use my upgrade from my 2nd line when something worthwhile is released.
> ...


i would trade u straight up for my DX


----------



## derichio02 (Jun 11, 2011)

Honestly I would say return it and sell the battery to pay the restocking fee. If you sell it, yeah you get to pocket some cash but then you have no upgrades and the amount of cash received is not worth it once you subtract what you paid. If you are happy with your DX then keep it and return the TB. Also if you sell the TB how would you keep the 4G unlimited plan? When you switch back to the DX your plan will change. Having two upgrades ensures that you will be happier in the future as android phones are dropping left and right every 3 months. You could get the bionic and the SGS2 if it comes to vzw. Or you could get a Bionic and use your second upgrade to get the new fruity(apple) device if one drops, sell it to the apple fanboys for 400 over what you paid and it would be like getting the Bionic for free.


----------



## EggoEspada (Jun 9, 2011)

drmanhattn57 said:


> I agree but my question was which option to pursue. selling it, and using my upgrade i have on my 2nd line, vs returning it and saving my upgrade


I would say sell the Thunderbolt. Like someone else pointed out, you can lock in your unlimited data plan. Though I believe you'd have to wait till the 4G device you want comes out so you can sell your Thunderbolt and then pop in your SIM card to the other device.


----------



## R1Lover (Oct 23, 2011)

I can repeat myself here too.... but I won't lmao

Keep it and set it up right! you will love it!


----------



## Nusince (Jun 6, 2011)

Out of the box it blows. Take some time, learn to love her and she will treat you well. there are a number of great options out there for roms, all of which are light years beyond what the stock ruu is capable of in terms of performance and battery life.


----------



## drmanhattn57 (Jun 7, 2011)

Thanks for all the input. I have been modding it for about a week now finally with the Mr2 radio I'm at 10hrs 33%. I am in a love hate relationship with my bolt. I think the combo of the out of the box horribleness and the news of possible unlocked MOTO dual core phones on the way plus the wave of fresh roms that just dropped for the dx made me want to jump ship, At the end of the day the phone only cost me 149.99 and with some love it shows love

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## Jaxidian (Jun 6, 2011)

If the battery life is too terrible for you, check out the Charge. It gets MUCH better battery life but does not have the developer community, yet. If you're still within your 14 days, you should be able to swap for it at a minimal cost.

I hate the bad battery life myself, but $25 worth of eBay batteries makes it MUCH more bearable, so I get by.


----------



## TRE_588 (Jun 6, 2011)

drmanhattn57 said:


> news of possible unlocked MOTO dual core phones on the way


there is news of a possible lottery ticket with my name on it...i think the possibility of me getting my ticket is higher then of Moto quit being douchebags and locking phones down like its a chastity belt


----------



## mike919 (Jun 7, 2011)

1. Thunderbolt is worth more then 149$ then the dx. 2. Everyone and their mother seem to forget how terribly buggy the DX was at launch. Possibly worse then the TB. 3. I'll give a kidney to MOTO is they release an unlockable device on Verizon. Good luck.


----------



## Grand Prix (Jun 11, 2011)

Jaxidian said:


> If the battery life is too terrible for you, check out the Charge. It gets MUCH better battery life but does not have the developer community, yet. If you're still within your 14 days, you should be able to swap for it at a minimal cost.
> 
> I hate the bad battery life myself, but $25 worth of eBay batteries makes it MUCH more bearable, so I get by.


The charge has an absolutely terrible build quality compared to the bolt and buggier software on it. On the new radio and our Mr2 based ROM I got battery life I never saw on my Droid 1. With normal use; playing games, web browsing, speedtesting 4g for friends etc, I hit 15 hrs. The new radio and update are both very polished and refined so don't disregard the bolt yet.

We've looked at the framework of the Mr2 and its definitely an improvement. I ran it the night it was released, pulled the ruu decompiled it and flashed it to my phone before modifying it for eaton and have loved every minute of it. Ultimately the decision is up to you, but a friend of mine has an x, I let him borrow our test bolt for a day and he didn't want his x back. Keep in mind he's in a 3g network only and running an x with rubix

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## abn75 (Jun 11, 2011)

I wouldnt go to the charge from the bolt. With the new mr2 radio, running bamf p4 and imo's test kernel I am getting amazing battery life right now. Went about 14 hours with moderate usage last night, that included watching netflix and tons of txts and phone calls. It just takes a little tweaking to get it set right


----------



## BartJJ (Jun 15, 2011)

Keep the bolt, in the long run being locked into the 4G unlimited plan for $30 a month will save you much more than you will save taking it back and saving your upgrades for other phones or getting a non-4g phone at this point.


----------



## Grand Prix (Jun 11, 2011)

On eaton rom with about 4/6ths of my normal usage. You can't say battery life is better on the charge anymore







With what I normally do, which is a lot since I'm posting on forums and making calls all day, I get about 14 - 16 hours on one battery. That and you definitely want to keep the unlimited 4g plan while you can.


----------



## Joshjunior (Jun 17, 2011)

drmanhattn57 said:


> Need advice. I Upgraded to my tbolt for 149$ and received a free ext. battery. I Love the developer support and unlocked bootloader behind the tbolt, but evan with rom/kernel work the battery life and build quality has left me wishing i had stuck with the dx for a bit longer.
> Here are my options, I could return it back to verizon and sell my ext batt. to cover the restocking fee and hold my upgrade untill something worthwhile is released.
> 
> Option 2. I could sell my tbolt, case, and ext. batt as a bundle and use my upgrade from my 2nd line when something worthwhile is released.
> ...


I'd swap a dx2 for a bolt


----------



## Joshjunior (Jun 17, 2011)

My rather


----------



## drmanhattn57 (Jun 7, 2011)

Well After weeks of use and great development work from team omfg, drod, and slayer with cm7 i love my tbolt. battery life is greatly improved. I sold my free extended battery pack and bought a little credit card sized juice pack that can juice me up with 6 more hours of life in a jam. Data while being on a voice call is nice as well. The front facing camera is awesome with the leaked version of skype, what can i say i have had a total change of heart


----------

